# List of High Volume Centers (Group F)



## Tim O'Brien (May 14, 2017)

Here are the big volume movers and shakers!

COE Grouping F Region Market Center ID DBA Name COE Grouping
EASTERN
10
31026
BMW of Sudbury
F
EASTERN
10
34400
Herb Chambers BMW
F
EASTERN
11
40808
BMW of Greenwich
F
EASTERN
12
10695
BMW of Bayside
F
EASTERN
12
40800
Habberstad BMW
F
EASTERN
12
41518
BMW of Freeport
F
EASTERN
12
56000
Life Quality BMW
F
EASTERN
12
69000
Rallye BMW
F
EASTERN
13
33326
BMW of Westchester
F
EASTERN
13
22227
Paul Miller BMW
F
EASTERN
13
26443
Prestige BMW
F
EASTERN
13
68500
Park Avenue BMW
F
EASTERN
13
65775
BMW of Manhattan
F
EASTERN
14
56738
Open Road BMW
F
EASTERN
14
30462
BMW of Freehold
F
EASTERN
14
16856
BMW of Morristown
F
EASTERN
14
43005
BMW of Springfield
F
EASTERN
16
35797
Passport BMW
F
EASTERN
16
79100
BMW of Silver Spring
F
EASTERN
17
22006
BMW of Fairfax
F
EASTERN
17
36771
BMW of Alexandria
F
SOUTHERN
20
21850
Global Imports
F
SOUTHERN
20
20648
United BMW of Gwinnett Place
F
SOUTHERN
21
66788
Hendrick BMW
F
SOUTHERN
23
96255
Fields BMW
F
SOUTHERN
24
96603
South Motors BMW
F
SOUTHERN
24
46891
Braman Motorcars
F
SOUTHERN
24
20626
Braman BMW
F
SOUTHERN
24
46697
Vista Motor Company
F
SOUTHERN
24
75784
Lauderdale BMW of Fort Lauderdale
F
SOUTHERN
25
26731
BMW of Dallas
F
SOUTHERN
25
42111
Classic BMW
F
SOUTHERN
26
21471
BMW of Houston North
F
SOUTHERN
26
26747
Momentum BMW
F
SOUTHERN
26
28628
Advantage BMW
F
SOUTHERN
27
26167
BMW of Austin
F
SOUTHERN
27
42164
BMW of San Antonio
F
WESTERN
30
20741
BMW North Scottsdale
F
WESTERN
30
21294
BMW of Las Vegas
F
WESTERN
30
10729
Chapman BMW
F
WESTERN
31
40335
BMW of Riverside
F
WESTERN
31
24335
BMW of San Diego
F
WESTERN
32
96733
McKenna BMW
F
WESTERN
32
17966
New Century BMW
F
WESTERN
32
41903
South Bay BMW
F
WESTERN
32
21390
Beverly Hills BMW
F
WESTERN
33
65256
Shelly BMW
F
WESTERN
33
31643
Long Beach BMW
F
WESTERN
33
21188
Irvine BMW
F
WESTERN
33
36721
Crevier BMW
F
WESTERN
34
76731
BMW of Honolulu
F
WESTERN
34
4355
Center BMW
F
WESTERN
34
31642
BMW of Monrovia
F
WESTERN
34
76837
Pacific BMW
F
WESTERN
34
22180
Valencia BMW
F
WESTERN
35
4637
Bob Smith BMW
F
WESTERN
35
86846
Rusnak BMW
F
WESTERN
36
4514
Weatherford BMW
F
WESTERN
36
4497
BMW Concord
F
WESTERN
37
21618
BMW of Mountain View
F
WESTERN
37
32652
Peter Pan BMW
F
WESTERN
37
4247
BMW of San Francisco
F
WESTERN
37
22083
Stevens Creek BMW
F
WESTERN
38
36021
Kuni BMW
F
WESTERN
38
10732
BMW of Bellevue
F
WESTERN
39
5042
Schomp BMW of Highlands Ranch
F


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

This seems to be a list of Center of Excellence Candidates in the large "SPG" (dealer size) category "F" There are many more variables to Center of Excellence than sales volume. Lead Conversion, Parts Volume, Purchases of Maintenance Upgrades, Service Effectiveness (efficiency) Loyalty rate, and more.

It doesn't necessarily mean you get the best deals, or best CAs or best service.

To defend my store, we are in downtown Seattle and in the "E" size category. Most people live outside of Seattle, so we're considered a smaller market size than even our neighbor 6 miles to the East, BMW Bellevue. They are on this F list.

But, we currently have an overall COE rank of 12th in the "E" group and tied for 59th in the country. Bellevue is last in the "F" group and 342nd in the country.

So it's an interesting measure if you look at it just be size category.

*Tim O'Brien: what is your source for this info?*


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

I can confirm about the "Center of Excellence doesnt necessarily = best deals" thing, as BMW of Murrieta CA has been on the list for either 4 or 5 years (Boris Said BMW of Murrieta), and when I engaged them as my local dealer, they were not interested in discounting an ordered car much... their exact quote from the CA was "we dont do discounts on ordered cars, I have never heard of that being done" (lmao).


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

The trick to get the best prices in high volume dealers is to find the highest volume CAs in those dealers. 

E.g. my contact at local dealer is the internet manager, his volume is significantly higher than any other CA in the dealer, and his prices match/beat the board sponsors.


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

No surprise to see BMW of Silver Spring, Passport BMW, BMW of Fairfax, and BMW of Alexandria on the 'Group F' list. The Washington, D.C. metropolitan area is one of the largest markets (if not the single largest) for BMW automobiles in the world. 

All four of these dealerships are sponsors of the BMW CCA National Capital Chapter, the most active BMW CCA chapter and the one with the most members.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

For sure SoCal is the epicenter and largest market of BMW in the US, given there are 17 Class F dealers!  

NorCal pals in comparison, with merely 6. 

The rest of the US looks like child play.


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

namelessman said:


> For sure SoCal is the epicenter and largest market of BMW in the US, given there are 17 Class F dealers!
> 
> NorCal pals in comparison, with merely 6.
> 
> The rest of the US looks like child play.


Thanks for the info namelessman. I haven't visited Southern California recently, perhaps I should to check out the BMW car scene over there! 

The president of BMW CCA National Capital Chapter mentioned that his chapter beat all of the chapters in California (and everywhere else) in terms of total membership and for number of events per year. He even got a Southern Californian who also spends time in the Washington D.C. region to write columns in the chapter's newsletter, _Der Bayerische_. 

Anyway, good observations about the geographic distribution of 'Group F' dealerships in the USA. The following metropolitan regions have more than one 'Group F' BMW automobile dealership:

New York-Newark, NY-NJ-CT-PA CSA
Los Angeles-Long Beach, CA CSA
Washington-Baltimore-Arlington, DC-MD-VA-WV-PA CSA
San Jose-San Francisco-Oakland, CA CSA
Boston-Worcester-Providence, MA-RI-NH-CT CSA
Dallas-Fort Worth, TX-OK CSA
Miami-Fort Lauderdale-Port St. Lucie, FL CSA
Houston-The Woodlands, TX CSA
Atlanta-Athens-Clarke County-Sandy Springs, GA CSA
Phoenix-Mesa-Scottsdale, AZ MSA

It wouldn't surprise me if these ten regions comprise the majority of BMW automobile retail sales in the USA.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

gkr778 said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if these ten regions comprise the majority of BMW automobile retail sales in the USA.


It is true that the SF-SJ-Oakland Group F's(six of them) are clustered within a 60-mile diameter circle, while the 17 SoCal Group F's are spread across 120 to 150-mile diameter circle.

The LA-Long Beach metro area(excluding San Diego and Thousand Oaks and such) probably has 6-8(?) Group F's in a 60 to 70-mile diameter circle.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

BMW Dealers around me (within about 100-120 miles or so, which is definitely a distance that people would drive to buy an expensive car) 

(work - Oceanside CA)

BMW of Vista - San diego
BMW of Encinitas
BMW of Escondido
BMW of San Diego
BMW of El Cajon
BMW of Irvine
Sterling BMW (Newport beach)
Crevier BMW

(home - 92591 -- not listing centers that are duplicates on both lists)

BMW of Murrieta
BMW of Riverside
BMW of Ontario
Shelly BMW 
McKenna BMW
Long Beach BMW
BMW of Monrovia
New Century BMW
Nick Alexander Imports
South Bay BMW
Pacific BMW
Beverly Hills BMW
Century West BMW
Santa Monica BMW
Center BMW (van nuys)
Bob Smith BMW
Valencia BMW (first center to be 100+ miles.. this one is 103 miles)
Rusnak BMW (108 miles)
Steve Thomas BMW (122 miles)
Santa Barbara BMW (which is 166 miles and outside a "normal" distance one would go, but people certainly went there when our sponsor was there).

So... 24 Centers within 100 miles or so. Obviously not all "group F" but there is no lack of centers or BMW competition here in southern california (including san diego).


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

namelessman said:


> For sure SoCal is the epicenter and largest market of BMW in the US, given there are 17 Class F dealers!
> 
> NorCal pals in comparison, with merely 6.
> 
> The rest of the US looks like child play.


The nyc metro area has about 15 dealerships on the list. It not like Mercedes where 6 of the top 10 dealers are in the nyc metro area

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

Interestingly, not a single dealership in BMW of NA's Central region is classified as 'Group F'. This region includes the Chicago, Detroit, and Minneapolis-St.Paul areas among others. I guess BMW automobiles are not sold in high volumes there, as they are in places like the Washington D.C. area. BMW of NA regularly hosts Ultimate Drive Event in Chicagoland, though.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Interesting list, as 8 of my 9 BMW's leased/purchased since 2003 were from dealerships on this list. The 9th BMW was leasesd/purchased from a deceased forum sponsor who marked up the MF at the 11th hour for my 1st ED (excuse was my finance guy has to make some money) and couldn't match the slim deal pricing for the subsequent US PCD X3- it was a Midwest dealership not on this list. Makes total sense. With limited production allocation, non Group F centers are challenged for a slim deal.


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ibiza said:


> Interesting list, as 8 of my 9 BMW's leased/purchased since 2003 were from dealerships on this list. The 9th BMW was leasesd/purchased from a deceased forum sponsor who marked up the MF at the 11th hour for my 1st ED (excuse was my finance guy has to make some money) and couldn't match the slim deal pricing for the subsequent US PCD X3- it was a Midwest dealership not on this list.


Ibiza, was that Midwest dealership in the Chicago area?


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

jjrandorin said:


> So... 24 Centers within 100 miles or so. Obviously not all "group F" but there is no lack of centers or BMW competition here in southern california (including san diego).


San Diego and Santa Barbara are 200+ miles apart. So one can pick a midpoint at 100 miles.

In comparison, Concord and Stevens Creek are within 60 miles, with a midpoint of 30 miles.

In that context, the density of dealerships(Group F or otherwise) of NorCal is slightly higher than SoCal.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

gkr778 said:


> Ibiza, was that Midwest dealership in the Chicago area?


Motor Werks of Barrington. Wonder which US dealership is #1 now in ED sales volume?


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ibiza said:


> Motor Werks of Barrington. Wonder which US dealership is #1 now in ED sales volume?


Thanks Ibiza! Ah yes, Motor Werks of Barrington in the Chicago area. Their Barrington location has BMW, Mercedes-Benz, Porsche, Infiniti, and Honda franchises all grouped together in a single campus. When I did BMW European Delivery in 2013, Motor Werks was famed for serving ED customers across the U.S. I don't know if they still have that reputation.

My guess (and it's just a guess) is that the top ED sales volume BMW dealership is in the Washington, D.C. area - BMW of Silver Spring, Passport BMW, or BMW of Fairfax. I placed my European Delivery order with BMW of Silver Spring, and they were extremely well versed with all aspects of ED.


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

I've got 7 prominent dealers within a radius of 35 miles. All seem to do a pretty good job of carving up the Chicago Metro market equally. That could explain why none appear on the list.


----------



## Shadowfax (Feb 26, 2006)

Unless I missed some one (and I count Pembroke Pines BMW with their parent- Ft Lauderdale BMW), every south Florida BMW dealer is on the list.


Braman (Jupiter, WPB, Miami), Vista, Ft Lauderdale/Pembroke, South Motors


(Note: I'm not counting Coggin as they are too far north of the normally accepted "SoFL" / Gold Coast region)


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

Shadowfax said:


> Unless I missed some one (and I count Pembroke Pines BMW with their parent- Ft Lauderdale BMW), every south Florida BMW dealer is on the list.
> 
> Braman (Jupiter, WPB, Miami), Vista, Ft Lauderdale/Pembroke, South Motors
> 
> (Note: I'm not counting Coggin as they are too far north of the normally accepted "SoFL" / Gold Coast region)


I notice the same thing. South Florida bmw dealers are run by three dealership groups vista/south, Holman, and Braman. No wonder some of the them change $900 for dealer fee

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

pistolpuma said:


> I've got 7 prominent dealers within a radius of 35 miles. All seem to do a pretty good job of carving up the Chicago Metro market equally. That could explain why none appear on the list.


Thanks for your insight regarding the Chicago metro area pistolpuma, that makes a lot of sense. I wonder if the larger Chicagoland BMW dealerships (e.g., Motor Werks, Fields, Perillo, BMW of Elmhurst, etc.) are in 'Group E'?


----------

